# Union contact pro on machete gt?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So yeah I wouldn't. That board is gnar. Like too gnar. You need something stiff. 

K2 Company, Flow Fuse GT, Salomon Cheif, Burton Malavita, or Flux SF's.


----------



## Jwp011 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nivek said:


> So yeah I wouldn't. That board is gnar. Like too gnar. You need something stiff.
> 
> K2 Company, Flow Fuse GT, Salomon Cheif, Burton Malavita, or Flux SF's.


what do you think about union atlas, force or rome 390 boss on the gt. also found a great deal on the union danny kass bindings but cant find any real tecnical info on them. not wild about the graphics but if the binding will pair with the baord nice what the hell


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Out of complete and total curiosity, how does the machete gt ride compared to a regular machete? Is the gt more of a bomber board?


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Jwp011 said:


> what do you think about union atlas, force or rome 390 boss on the gt. also found a great deal on the union danny kass bindings but cant find any real tecnical info on them. not wild about the graphics but if the binding will pair with the baord nice what the hell


Are you looking at 12/13 or 13/14 Models for these?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Ride Machete GT isn't just a park board anymore. Its much stiffer then the orginal Machete. I just bought the Union Force bindings to go with my Proto HD. But I cant lie I really wanted the Contact Pro! the bed on the contact pro is awesome and has a new plate system. Not sure how to word it but the round plate is smaller and the grooves are rounded to allow flex movement with the board so the it allows the board to flex more natually... My Force bindings are sick tho! Tough as nails and colorful.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jwp011 said:


> Hi all, I'm taking advantage of some summer deals and have already purchased a machete gt and am looking for bindings. Has anyone had a chance to ride the contact pros paired with this board? Just looking for thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


If you're thinking about Union bindings I'd go with 2014 models. Union's toe straps in particular, have revamped the ratchets. Some added with push pins but most, if not all got upgraded. I had a pair of the flites and the toe strap ratchet was a pain in the arse. Wouldn't release and spent more time getting out the damn things...the ankle straps were and are okay. Never had a problem. But be prepared for a headache with their problematic toe straps. But all in all, a good binding. Bought this years Atlas and may buy this year's Contact or Contact Pro at the end of the season when they're discounted.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The toe strap buckle is kind of difficult to disengage. Do you think I could just buy the new style buckle and it interchange?

My ride rodeo bindings were easy to get out of but they also came unstrapped in the trees every once in a while. That would be the only reason I thought union made them that way. Just guessing tho.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> The toe strap buckle is kind of difficult to disengage. Do you think I could just buy the new style buckle and it interchange?
> 
> My ride rodeo bindings were easy to get out of but they also came unstrapped in the trees every once in a while. That would be the only reason I thought union made them that way. Just guessing tho.


Honestly couldn't tell as far as Union sending you an updated toe ratchet...thats something you'd have to call them on. I highly doubt they would intentionally make a strap so difficult to get out of. The issue was the release...thats why on some they added push pins. They advertise on all the 2014 Union models of a new toe strap. Some food for thought if you think you're getting a deal on a 2013 model.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would rather a binding be a little hard to unstrap than come undone when riding hard....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Uhg. Why are people still spreading this asinine claim that because Unions toe ratchets are a bitch to release that they won't pop prematurely. The ratchets locking teeth are separate from the mechanism by which the teeth are released from the ladders. It was a poorly designed release mechanism. That's it. It is not a design feature in any way shape or form aside from being aesthetically "clean".

Salomon has some of the smoothest and easiest releasing ratchets on the market. You also don't hear constant stories of them releasing on their own do you? Weird.

As for the Atlas or the Forces on the Machete GT. No. Simply, the highbacks are too torsionally soft. You are going to be man handling this deck to get it to ride right. You'll need to be pushing ever which way possible into your highbacks to get them to do what you need to. This is the fundamental reason I do not consider a single Union I have been in to be a freeride binding. None of the highbacks have been stiff enough. 

390's will work fairly well.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Uhg. Why are people still spreading this asinine claim that because Unions toe ratchets are a bitch to release that they won't pop prematurely


Don't believe anybody said anything about Union premature release. The claim was that they're a bitch to release. Something that has already been claimed, including yourself...that's all. Poor release design, something that is supposed to be fixed all across the board for this year's model.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This. Maybe I've read into it wrong. Still, that claim is still floating around and I'm still bothered by it.



Argo said:


> I would rather a binding be a little hard to unstrap than come undone when riding hard....





Mystery2many said:


> The toe strap buckle is kind of difficult to disengage. Do you think I could just buy the new style buckle and it interchange?
> 
> My ride rodeo bindings were easy to get out of but they also came unstrapped in the trees every once in a while. That would be the only reason I thought union made them that way. Just guessing tho.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If its hard for my fingers to undo a binding strap then it is equally hard for snow to undo it when going past the ratchet at a high speed. Not the strap slipping through the ratchet but the ratchet getting opened and disengaged by foreign objects and snow. My flow nx2-SE come undone(I ride these more than any binding I have), 390 boss come undone, Rome targas come undone, ride ex come undone, burton missions come undone...... My atlas haven't yet and neither have my sons atlas. We were actually kinda sad at the change to the toe strap but I guess we will see how well it works. 

We don't do reviews or give a shit about the BS. It's real easy to get used to a tight ratchet, just pull it outward first..... We ride the stuff that works the best and being 290 lbs I give it a workout.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> *If its hard for my fingers to undo a binding strap then it is equally hard for snow to undo it when going past the ratchet at a high speed. * Not the strap slipping through the ratchet but the ratchet getting opened and disengaged by foreign objects and snow. My flow nx2-SE come undone(I ride these more than any binding I have), 390 boss come undone, Rome targas come undone, ride ex come undone, burton missions come undone...... My atlas haven't yet and neither have my sons atlas. We were actually kinda sad at the change to the toe strap but I guess we will see how well it works.
> 
> We don't do reviews or give a shit about the BS. It's real easy to get used to a tight ratchet, just pull it outward first..... We ride the stuff that works the best and being 290 lbs I give it a workout.


That might be true, but in my experience straps accidentally coming undown are rarely caused by the unintentionally activation of the ratchet release. Rather, it is typically a case of the loads exceeding the holding power of the ratchet or the strength of the the teeth/plastic ladder. In that respect I have not noticed any difference between Union bindings or those from other manufacturers.
Things might be slightly different in the park, where there are more things for the ratchet to catch on - but even then I doubt that accidental ratchet release is a significant factor.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I never argued any point about the slippage of the teeth between the plastic and the ratchet. I have had multiple un-latchings but none with one particular binding.....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> I never argued any point about the slippage of the teeth between the plastic and the ratchet. I have had multiple un-latchings but none with one particular binding.....


Exactly what I was saying - neither have I. 

My post was to your point that "if its [sic] hard for my fingers to undo a binding strap then it is equally hard for snow to undo it when going past the ratchet at a high speed" - in my experience there is no evidence to support that statement.

BTW, ratchet failure/accidental release is not always a case of slippage between the ladder and the ratchet.


----------



## Jwp011 (Aug 13, 2013)

P.Swayze said:


> Are you looking at 12/13 or 13/14 Models for these?


I scored the GT new for $250 it is a 12/13. I have been looking at 12/13 bindings as well but not locked in on any one model or year


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I think to pick the correct binding you first need to understand you're own personl riding style. Some people want it to be very responsive and others want a very flexible and all the in between. I personally ride very loose, boots loose, binding high back all the way back and I dont crank down too hard on the ankle strap and when I ride the bowls or trees I tighten down boots and bindings for more response. But that is just me and everyone I know has they're own style. So I think you should look directly at what specific things you want from you're bindings.


----------

